# Egon Schiele l'"immorale"



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2011)

Prima parte








*MILANO  -*  "Finalmente!  -  Finalmente!  -  Finalmente!  -  finalmente un sollievo alla pena! Finalmente carta, matite, pennelli, colori per scrivere, per disegnare. Posso dipingere e così sopportare ciò che altrimenti sarebbe stato insopportabile. Mi sono sottomesso e umiliato per averli, ho chiesto, pregato, mendicato, avrei anche piagnucolato se non ci fosse stato altro modo. Oh, Arte!  -  Cosa non sopporterei per te!" E' il 16 aprile del 1912 e con queste parole Egon Schiele inizia il suo diario dal carcere di Neulengbach, cittadina a mezz'ora da Vienna, dove era entrato tre giorni prima e dove rimarrà per ventiquattro giorni. 
Su di lui pesavano le accuse di diffusione di disegni "immorali", per quell'erotismo sfacciato e struggente, animalesco e tragico, così come le accuse, poi ritirate, di rapimento e stupro di una minorenne (la quattordicenne Tatjana). Non altro che "un brutto tiro da parte di delatori troppo zelanti e pudibondi e il martirio doloroso di un artista incompreso in vita", scriveva lo scrittore e critico d'arte Arthur Roessler che nel 1922, quattro anni dopo la morte dell'artista, curava la pubblicazione della vicenda che aveva coinvolto il suo protetto.


----------

